# PDC with a baby (no laughing :))



## 330ci2B (Apr 2, 2002)

About to order an 09 M3 and highly considering PDC, however our baby will be 7 months old and we dont have any family who can watch her overnight. And, I would REALLY like my wife to be able to participate in the sessions.

I see there are not child sitting options, however can my wife and I "rotate" sessions? So say I do the auto-x, and she does the skidpad, etc?

I know this sounds strange and all, but I thought its worth asking you guys who have gone vs. just assuming there's no way to do this and she just has to stay home


----------



## Mysticblue325i (Oct 31, 2003)

From the Performance Center Delivery day itinerary:

*"If you are bringing a child under the age of 12, please note that you or your guest will be required to accompany them in our café and will not be able to participate in any driving activity or the BMW factory tour."*

That's pretty much all the fun stuff, so if you really don't have anyone to watch her overnight, you can either come alone, w/ friend, or you can bring your family. But it sounds like you _or_ your wife will be setting up camp for about 4 hours in the cafe if you choose the latter.


----------



## beewang (Dec 18, 2001)

I think you will have to accept the reality of life style change w/ a baby. Thing are no longer the same as well as priorities in life.

We have a baby on the way, and have fully prepared ourselves for the newborn. 

From my previous visits at PDC, I don't recall seeing a child care facility on site.


----------



## willwin2day (Apr 4, 2006)

If you want to accept the true reality of being the husband/father......you can stay with the child in the cafeteria while your wife does the driving! 

Unfortunately, we do not have child sitting accomodations at the Performance Center. But wait....Jonathan...what are you doing that day? 

donnie


----------



## adrian's bmw (Feb 14, 2003)

willwin2day said:


> If you want to accept the true reality of being the husband/father......you can stay with the child in the cafeteria while your wife does the driving!
> 
> Unfortunately, we do not have child sitting accomodations at the Performance Center. But wait....Jonathan...what are you doing that day?
> 
> donnie


:rofl:

By the way, congrats to Bee on having a new blessing on the way!


----------



## MikeMidd (Jan 27, 2008)

Having just gone thru it...

It would be pretty darn tough to do half-and-half, with the other person heading back inside to be with the baby. There are a lot of quick chances of drivers, or moving from one component to the next without a stop. 

That said, do whatever you can to get a sitter for the trip. It is worth it - not just because the PCD stuff is a lot of fun (it is!) but because it will give your wife some valuable confidence in the car and in her own driving abilities.


----------



## kyfdx (Aug 4, 2003)

330ci2B said:


> however our baby will be 7 months old and we dont have any family who can watch her overnight.


Seriously... forget about PCD... THIS is what you have to work on.... You will need some sort of support from family or friends.. For things like this... and a dozen other situations over the next few years..

You do have friends, right?


----------



## erdoran (Feb 29, 2008)

This is a bit off the wall but--perhaps someone at the PC knows of a local babysitter, who you can hire to babysit your child in the cafe so both of you can participate? Or perhaps there might even be a local daycare center that takes one-day drop-ins? I wouldn't rule either out. You might google for daycare in Greer and see what their ads say, might even call them and ask.


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

Driver rotations are only possible on the course. There is no time to drive from the course back to the building for a driver change and then head back to the course. It would be unfair to take the other guests driving time away when they obeyed the requirements. As others can confirm, our schedule is pretty tight and we try to pack in as much as we can for you.

As everyone has stated there are no childcare services available at the PC. To my knowledge, I don't think there is any legitimate place in the area that will watch a child for one day or for a couple of hours. There may be somekind of SC law or legal issue involved (I know each state is different in what is required of Daycares) :dunno:


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

willwin2day said:


> Unfortunately, we do not have child sitting accomodations at the Performance Center. But wait....Jonathan...what are you doing that day?
> 
> donnie


I don't feel as if I have near the experience you have Donnie. I believe you have the cababilities of being the "Ultimate Baby Sitter" :thumbup:


----------



## kyfdx (Aug 4, 2003)

I-Won-Today said:


> Driver rotations are only possible on the course. There is no time to drive from the course back to the building for a driver change and then head back to the course. It would be unfair to take the other guests driving time away when they obeyed the requirements. As others can confirm, our schedule is pretty tight and we try to pack in as much as we can for you.
> 
> As everyone has stated there are no childcare services available at the PC. To my knowledge, I don't think there is any legitimate place in the area that will watch a child for one day or for a couple of hours. There may be somekind of SC law or legal issue involved (I know each state is different in what is required of Daycares) :dunno:


Since we are on the subject of children..

If I brought my 14-year-old, instead of my wife... what activities could he participate in?

regards,
kyfdx


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

kyfdx said:


> Since we are on the subject of children..
> 
> If I brought my 14-year-old, instead of my wife... what activities could he participate in?
> 
> ...


12 & older can go out on the course when accompanied by legal gaurdian and a minor waiver is completed.


----------



## InsaneSkippy (Aug 28, 2007)

I-Won-Today said:


> 12 & older can go out on the course when accompanied by legal gaurdian and a minor waiver is completed.


That's so awesome. You guys are going to make that kid's year! I took the teen driving school when I was 15 and there are very few experiences that even come close to that!


----------



## guppyflyer (Oct 26, 2006)

I-Won-Today said:


> I believe you have the cababilities of being the "Ultimate Baby Sitter" :thumbup:


:rofl: I imagine a few folks who've ridden with Donnie soiled themselves during a hot lap, perhaps he has some experience in diaper changing!


----------



## MikeMidd (Jan 27, 2008)

kyfdx said:


> Since we are on the subject of children..
> 
> If I brought my 14-year-old, instead of my wife... what activities could he participate in?
> 
> ...


Wow, awesome. That would be incredible for your son.

Though I can't tell if it would've been a good thing for me at age 14 to go thru PCD. More capable driver on one hand, more likely to raise heck back home on the other hand.

"But Dad, Donnie took the M5 sideways thru the turns, why is it so bad that I did that with your car?


----------



## kyfdx (Aug 4, 2003)

Sounds good! He is a lot more fun than my wife, anyway... ;-)


----------



## lprdlvr (May 8, 2008)

Hi. I live in the area. I'm a SAHM. If you need some help with the baby, PM me.


----------



## jcatral14 (Aug 4, 2003)

lprdlvr said:


> Hi. I live in the area. I'm a SAHM. If you need some help with the baby, PM me.


Wow! That's awfully nice of you  :thumbup:


----------



## JBZ (Jun 19, 2006)

lprdlvr said:


> Hi. I live in the area. I'm a SAHM. If you need some help with the baby, PM me.


Wow, this could lead to a niche enterprise!:thumbup:


----------



## c_topher (Mar 19, 2008)

I actually did bring my 5 month old to the PDC experience. My wife stayed at the hotel with the baby while I did the braking/auto-x/skidpad exercises, the she did the X5 drive, and we were both able to do the M ride-along with the Master of Motion Donnie Isley. It went pretty well, all things considered. Babies were not allowed on the factory tour. 

Something else to keep in mind: the drive home. You want to play with your new kick-a$$ toy, but the baby cries, mom has to change diapers, etc. It is almost too much to handle. I remember thinking "I just want to drive!"


----------



## DBville (Sep 2, 2007)

c_topher said:


> I actually did bring my 5 month old to the PDC experience. My wife stayed at the hotel with the baby while I did the braking/auto-x/skidpad exercises, the she did the X5 drive, and we were both able to do the M ride-along with the Master of Motion Donnie Isley. It went pretty well, all things considered. Babies were not allowed on the factory tour.
> 
> Something else to keep in mind: the drive home. You want to play with your new kick-a$$ toy, but the baby cries, mom has to change diapers, etc. It is almost too much to handle. I remember thinking "I just want to drive!"


When we did our PCD in November, there was a couple there with a young baby (was that you?). The staff were very accommodating, as they are for everything, but, IMO, it is far from ideal. Almost everyone else on course has a friend our spouse with them, while you are alone, and then you only get to do half of it. I would look hard at finding someone (or some local place or the SAHM above) to keep the baby for the PCD. It will be much, much better not having to worry about the young one for the day!!


----------



## tturedraider (Nov 11, 2005)

erdoran said:


> This is a bit off the wall but--perhaps someone at the PC knows of a local babysitter, who you can hire to babysit your child in the cafe so both of you can participate? Or perhaps there might even be a local daycare center that takes one-day drop-ins? I wouldn't rule either out. You might google for daycare in Greer and see what their ads say, might even call them and ask.





lprdlvr said:


> Hi. I live in the area. I'm a SAHM. If you need some help with the baby, PM me.





jcatral14 said:


> Wow! That's awfully nice of you  :thumbup:





JBZ said:


> Wow, this could lead to a niche enterprise!:thumbup:


I think this is an outstanding idea and option!! :thumbup:


----------



## lprdlvr (May 8, 2008)

tturedraider said:


> I think this is an outstanding idea and option!! :thumbup:


I'm minutes away (like 5) from the PDC. I wouldn't mind at all going and watching children so both Mom and Dad could "enjoy the ride".


----------

